# Sony RX10 IV Zoom Problem ...



## Christopher Lyons (Jul 1, 2020)

When I turn on my RX10 IV it immediately zooms to max. And if I try to bring it to a wider zoom level it just returns to the max zoom position immediately. It only lets me take shots at max zoom. I've never seen it do this before. Anyone have any idea how to stop this? Thanks.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 1, 2020)

Have you tried resetting back to factory settings?  Also try removing battery.  Plus check a dial is not stuck between settings.

Has it been in damp or salty environment such as on a beach?


----------



## CherylL (Jul 1, 2020)

To add to Tropicalmemories suggestions, check for updates?


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 1, 2020)

Remove battery, reinsert and then do a factory re set......Welcome to the forum..


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2020)

Does not sound good.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 2, 2020)

Christopher Lyons said:


> Anyone have any idea how to stop this? Thanks.



Yes...   

Please be sure to come back and let us know what is was, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 2, 2020)

Did what I said work..???


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2020)

Sounds like it might need repairs.


----------



## Christopher Lyons (Jul 3, 2020)

It did get a bit wet on the beach while doing a photo shoot (it is semi- water proof). I'm a semi-pro photographer and have had the camera for 3 years and use it for wildlife and landscape photography. I use my camera in my kayak (kept in dry bag) and backpack and it's been through a lot with no issues (till this one) in close to 3 years.

I popped the battey out and let it go dry overnight. Fired it up in the morning and all seems well again.


----------

